
Earth-Imaging Start-Ups to Watch (2014) - sd96
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/satellites/9-earthimaging-startups-to-watch#.V1L2uuXsWnk.hackernews
======
jlengrand
Hey there,

Just wondering the reason why you posted a 2 year old article. Is the point to
show that the situation has changed very little, or that most of the info is
now outdated?

Fro example, in this 2 year time span, Skybox has been bought by Google and
became TerraBella, while NovaWurks has disappeared and planet-labs has changed
main website :).

It could actually be interesting to have a more updated article!

EDIT : My bad, NovaWurks still seems to be alive :
[http://www.novawurks.com/](http://www.novawurks.com/). The main page simply
has changed.

